# Solved: Windows Media Player cannot play video file



## kschrad (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope somebody is able to helo me out. I purchased a new computer a couple of months ago and the windows media player has worked fine when opening video files while surfing the internet. However today I keep getting the error message "Windows Media Player cannot play the file because a network error occurred". I am connected to the internet and have gone into the proxy settings within Windows Media Player and have set the HTTP and RTSP settings to autodetect, but still no luck. I've tried a couple of different web sites, so I don't think that's the issue. I'd greatly appreciate any help you can provide. Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this:

In Windows Media Player, click the &#8216;Tools&#8217; menu and select &#8216;Options&#8217;. Click the &#8216;Network&#8217; tab.

Select a protocol, click &#8216;Configure&#8217; and then select &#8216;Autodetect proxy settings&#8217; or &#8216;Use proxy settings of the Web browser&#8217; (available for HTTP protocol only). Do this for each protocol. NOTE: If you are connected to the Internet through a dial-up connection, you might not be able to choose the proxy server. For more information, consult with your internet service provider (ISP).

If you are still receiving streaming errors, try a different protocol on the player. Go to the settings tab and select "Pop1 (http)" on the media servers drop down list (or "mms" if you are already on http). If a different "Pop" is available for that channel, try that too.


----------



## kschrad (Dec 9, 2008)

in the "Streming Proxy Settings" it lists HTTP and RTSP and I have both set to Autodetect but still the same problem. I'm a novice so I apologize, but the next step you suggested was to try a different protocol on the player.....I can't find the Settings tab that allows me to select "Pop1"....is assume Settings is somewhere within WIndows Media Player?


----------



## kschrad (Dec 9, 2008)

also, when i looked at allowed programs through Windows firewall...I do not have Windows Media Player allowed....should it be? I can't imagine that I changed that setting somehow....


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try turning off your firewall to see if you get the same error.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

kschrad said:


> in the "Streming Proxy Settings" it lists HTTP and RTSP and I have both set to Autodetect but still the same problem. I'm a novice so I apologize, but the next step you suggested was to try a different protocol on the player.....I can't find the Settings tab that allows me to select "Pop1"....is assume Settings is somewhere within WIndows Media Player?


It's possible that the other protocols were only showing in older versions of WMP.


----------



## kschrad (Dec 9, 2008)

when i turn off my Trend Mico personal firewall...the media player works. is it safe to the have the firewall turned off for the windows media player application? also, can I turn if off for this application only without shutting down the firewall for everything?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you using two firewalls at the same time? If so, turn off Windows Firewall and only keep the other one.

Of course, you shouldn't run without a firewall only for the sake of WMP.

Check your firewall's settings and make sure WMP is an allowed application.


----------



## kschrad (Dec 9, 2008)

As far as I can tell, I have both the Windows and Trend Micro firewalls running (how can I tell if the Windows firewall is on?)...and why should I just use Trend Micro instead of both? again, I'm a novice. I was able to change the Trend Micro firewall to allow WMP.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

kschrad said:


> As far as I can tell, I have both the Windows and Trend Micro firewalls running (how can I tell if the Windows firewall is on?)...and why should I just use Trend Micro instead of both? again, I'm a novice. I was able to change the Trend Micro firewall to allow WMP.


Because of the possible conflicts between the two firewalls. It's like running two AV at the same time. It's never recommended.

To know if you have Windows Firewall turned on, go to Start / Settings / Control Panel. Click on *Windows* *Security Center*, scroll down to *Manage Security Settings for*, and choose *Windows Firewall*. Click on *Disable*.


----------



## kschrad (Dec 9, 2008)

Great. Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

